# Military Straps



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone know a good supplier of quantities of Military straps? I was talking to a local Militaria shop and I get odd bits and pieces for them but most of what they find is far east rubbish. Where can genuine US and EU straps be obtained?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Our military straps are made in the UK by the official supplier to the Ministry of Defence. http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Military1.html


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't get more military then that


----------

